# Clermont Indiana bid



## indianabc (Aug 2, 2003)

Hello everyone! If any of you guys are around the westside of Indianapolis - I was at the town meeting last night and they are requesting bids for the plowing contract for the town. It is to big for me to do with my one truck but the town is pretty small overall. About 16 miles of roads. Let me know if you are interested - I will get you more information


----------

